# Illinois Shelter in Place, can we still do Flex?



## aureza124 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello all,

Governor Pritzker is said to be issuing a shelter in place order beginning tomorrow, Saturday, March 21st.

Can we still do Flex during this?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup


----------

